

Coverband: Production Ruby Code Coverage - wengzilla
https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/17/coverband-production-ruby-code-coverage/

======
tcopeland
(Disclaimer: I work with Dan at LivingSocial) This has been a much nicer
solution than my previous techniques which mostly involved grep and hope.
Runtime analysis is just what's needed here. Great stuff.

------
mikesilvis
Sounds awesome! Can't wait to try it out!

